# Bd 2 days before O - anyone get a bfp this way?



## StellaBella24

I ovulated last night/this morning. We bd 2 days ago and the day before that. 

I tried to bd yday morning but OH wasnt up for it so didnt 'finish'. I know its possible to conceive this far before O but wondered what the chances were. We dont know about quality of OH swimmers, that's next on our list to check. 

Anyone conceived by bding this far in advance of O?


----------



## Needababynow

My best friend did!!! She didn't get to bd the day or even 2 days before she ovulated so she just knew she was out! A few weeks later she got a bfp and conceived even though they had Only bd 3 and 4 days before O. So it's definately possible! Fx for you


----------



## SpotlessMind

My friend (who miscarried for unrelated reasons) was trying over a period of 6 months or so and both times she got pregnant was when she had sex 2 days before O, so you are definitely in the game and have a good chance!


----------



## jammers77

We DTD either 2-3 days before ovulation (not sure on which date it was) with my last pregnancy, so absolutely it's possible.


----------



## lily28

It is possible 2 even 3 days before! Actually the least successful time to dtd (statistically and on fertile days) is doing it on the ovulation day only. It has to be the days before and on ovulation day.


----------



## StellaBella24

:hugs:Thanks ladies...You've given me lots of hope :happydance::happydance:

I will be more positive then...I was very pathetic yday and sat for a while imagining, in my mind, those swimmers getting to that egg. Apparently, positive thinking like this can help. I'll try anything at this stage :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes apparently sex 2 days before o is the most common time to fall pregnant from. I've been looking it up today as this cycle hubby and I are spacing out our sex a bit more as his sperm count is slightly in the lower side x


----------



## Venus13

StellaBella24 said:


> I ovulated last night/this morning. We bd 2 days ago and the day before that.
> 
> I tried to bd yday morning but OH wasnt up for it so didnt 'finish'. I know its possible to conceive this far before O but wondered what the chances were. We dont know about quality of OH swimmers, that's next on our list to check.
> 
> Anyone conceived by bding this far in advance of O?

Hi there, 

I know this thread is old but in the same boat and wondered if you got your BFP with 2 days before O?


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, update? :)

We dtd 2 days before O too and are currently in the tww. Oh the torture... lol


----------



## Venus13

mara16jade said:


> Yeah, update? :)
> 
> We dtd 2 days before O too and are currently in the tww. Oh the torture... lol

Mara16jade, 

Keep me posted! In the same boat! Thinking maybe slim chance as not sure if dtd 2 days before ovulation was enough, but hopefull.

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i'm in the same boat aswell i'm either 6-7dpo and only bd'd 2-3 days before O the wait is killing me lol x


----------



## Venus13

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey i'm in the same boat aswell i'm either 6-7dpo and only bd'd 2-3 days before O the wait is killing me lol x

Keep us posted, I am only 1 DPO! 2 weeks for me still.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will i am due af on the weekend, i will probably test in the next few days i have no willpower lol


----------



## Fleur29

I reckon it maybe worked as the ticker in the op signature says she has a 3 mo baby now!!


----------



## Venus13

Fleur29 said:


> I reckon it maybe worked as the ticker in the op signature says she has a 3 mo baby now!!

Oh yes just saw! That's great news


----------



## Venus13

Nataliieexo said:


> I will i am due af on the weekend, i will probably test in the next few days i have no willpower lol

I am the same, spend a fortune on pregnancy test lol! Never thought I would be like this!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Me neither i never thought i would become obsessed then every cycle i promise i wont test unless i'm late....never works out lol


----------



## AniMo2202

We also BD'ed about 2 days before O,thought it was only 1 day before O,but I ended up ovulating a day later.I'm due AF between 16 and 20 October,so if AF hasn't arrived by the 20th,I will be testing the 21st.Not feeling very hopeful though :(


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> We also BD'ed about 2 days before O,thought it was only 1 day before O,but I ended up ovulating a day later.I'm due AF between 16 and 20 October,so if AF hasn't arrived by the 20th,I will be testing the 21st.Not feeling very hopeful though :(

I'm due AF on 20th too so hopefully we both get our BFP's! Keep me posted.


----------



## AniMo2202

Ahhh Venus13,if I get a BFP,I think you will probably hear my scream all the way in the UK ;) You must definitely keep me updated on your journey,you're the first person I've gotten this cycle that's due AF the same day as me.Lots and lots and lots of babydust to you girl!


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> Ahhh Venus13,if I get a BFP,I think you will probably hear my scream all the way in the UK ;) You must definitely keep me updated on your journey,you're the first person I've gotten this cycle that's due AF the same day as me.Lots and lots and lots of babydust to you girl!

That's so funny! I'm the same. When you going to start testing?

I have a feeling I have slimed down chances even further, I caught a really bad 24 hour stomach bug been so sick yesterday and today, think that must have affected.


----------



## justagirl2

ladies i am in the same boat!! well we bd'ed 1 1/2 days prior to o... af is due 20th or 21st! i o'ed four days late this cycle which was weird for me ... i am usually spot on 29 days and AF was supposed to be due the 17th. so hoping my luteal phase will stay long and AF won't come (at all ideally) at least until 20th/21st! really hoping this is our cycle but wish we could have bd'ed night before o! looks like it works sometimes though!! fx.


----------



## AniMo2202

Well,shortest cycle (29 days) ends Oct 16,and longest cycle (33 days) ends Oct 20,so if by the 20th I haven't gotten AF,I will test on the 21st.I don't want to test before then,the disappointment is just too much.How about you?


----------



## Venus13

Hi Justagirl2

Welcome, we are all anxious, but good news is I read an article that says 1-2 days before is actually the best day to conceive! Also the shettles method tells woman to DTD 4-2 days before, so it means it is very possible.

I'm not feeling very hopeful now, caught a very nasty stomach bug, been vomiting since yesterday (1DPO), very bad, never been sick like this, body feels like I have been hit by a bus, so now I am thinking, if anything was going on, it would definitely be affected and probably not happen :(


----------



## Venus13

I will be testing 19th or 20th, my AF is due 20th... Gonna try hold out!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will be able to tell you all if it worked for me soon af is due sunday x


----------



## mara16jade

Venus13 said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, update? :)
> 
> We dtd 2 days before O too and are currently in the tww. Oh the torture... lol
> 
> Mara16jade,
> 
> Keep me posted! In the same boat! Thinking maybe slim chance as not sure if dtd 2 days before ovulation was enough, but hopefull.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I'm 7DPO today. I posted pictures of my hpts in my journal. Not feeling to confident at the moment, but I know its still early. :)


----------



## Venus13

check out the article; Best time to get pregnant: 

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant

*
Two days before ovulation*_: Even more interesting, researchers have found that a woman&#8217;s chance of conceiving two days before ovulation is just as likely, if not more likely, as the day before ovulation _


----------



## justagirl2

love it. hope it's true! we will be finding out soon...


----------



## AniMo2202

I'm just so used to disappointment by now.Not one BFP in more than a year.Sure,we haven't been full on TTC'ing,but that doesn't quell my worries.Ladies,I might go crazy by next week,lol.I know there are ladies with super long cycles,and compared to them,mine is very short,but I sometimes wish my cycle was only 26 days.


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> I'm just so used to disappointment by now.Not one BFP in more than a year.Sure,we haven't been full on TTC'ing,but that doesn't quell my worries.Ladies,I might go crazy by next week,lol.I know there are ladies with super long cycles,and compared to them,mine is very short,but I sometimes wish my cycle was only 26 days.

Hang in there, your BFP will come! when will you test?


----------



## AniMo2202

Venus13 said:


> AniMo2202 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so used to disappointment by now.Not one BFP in more than a year.Sure,we haven't been full on TTC'ing,but that doesn't quell my worries.Ladies,I might go crazy by next week,lol.I know there are ladies with super long cycles,and compared to them,mine is very short,but I sometimes wish my cycle was only 26 days.
> 
> Hang in there, your BFP will come! when will you test?Click to expand...

Hopefully the 21st.NO earlier,lol.I'm too scared to test early,so I'm testing later.How about you - when are you testing?:blush:


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> Hopefully the 21st.NO earlier,lol.I'm too scared to test early,so I'm testing later.How about you - when are you testing?:blush:

My AF is due on the 20th so promised I would only test then, hopefully hold out until then :)


----------



## AniMo2202

We should try and motivate each other to not test until then :) I don't want to be wasting my money on unnecessary tests,but it is oddly satisfying to pee on that little stick,lol!


----------



## Farrahsmommy

The only way I can figure that we conceived dd was 4 days prior to O based on my due date! I had a friend that got pg 4 days before O too! Baby dust!!


----------



## AniMo2202

Farrahsmommy,that goes really well with the Shettles method for conceiving a girl.Your hubby's swimmers must be very potent ;)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive been getting faint positives for two days so i guess it worked for me x


----------



## AniMo2202

OMG congrats Nataliieexo!That is amazing news!I don't think it worked for me this month,but it makes me very very happy to know at least one of us girls got her BFP.xoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

I didnt think it worked for me ive had no symptoms at all so there is hope :) this is my second pregnancy in 2 months im so scared 3days and its 2 month since my last one ended x


----------



## Venus13

Nataliieexo said:


> Ive been getting faint positives for two days so i guess it worked for me x

Yay!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Venus13

Nataliieexo said:


> I didnt think it worked for me ive had no symptoms at all so there is hope :) this is my second pregnancy in 2 months im so scared 3days and its 2 month since my last one ended x

Well sending you lots of love and praying all goes well.


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> We should try and motivate each other to not test until then :) I don't want to be wasting my money on unnecessary tests,but it is oddly satisfying to pee on that little stick,lol!

When are you testing? Have you decided? I vowed to not test early this month.


----------



## Venus13

Ladies, not sure what's happened this month but every month for as long as I can remember my boobs get really sore right after ovulation then before AF ease up, this month nothing, not a pain, tenderness, nothing! Not even if I squeeze them! Very disappointed as it probably means I didn't do well this cycle so think I'm out. My hormones are probably all wrong this cycle.


----------



## AniMo2202

Venus13,I am waiting until at least 20 October,which will be CD 33 for me,if AF doesn't show by then,I might test.I'm just not too eager to test,I feel like all my other cycles.Nothing special.Nataliieexo,I can just imagine that you are stressing,but try hard to focus on the +,and I hope and pray all stays well!


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> Venus13,I am waiting until at least 20 October,which will be CD 33 for me,if AF doesn't show by then,I might test.I'm just not too eager to test,I feel like all my other cycles.Nothing special.Nataliieexo,I can just imagine that you are stressing,but try hard to focus on the +,and I hope and pray all stays well!

Me too, going to try only test Sunday, but not very hopeful this month have zero symptoms, also had a masts tummy bug so sure that would have affected things.

Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## AniMo2202

I don't think having a bug would negatively influence your chances.Isn't it torture having to wait another week?!LOL


----------



## Venus13

I gave in!!! Im only 10 DPO, but had a FRER test lying around so I tested :(
solid BFN

I am having mild period cramps too which I normally only get a day before AF which is strange but probably means its all getting ready for AF's arrival.


----------



## AniMo2202

Venus13 said:


> I gave in!!! Im only 10 DPO, but had a FRER test lying around so I tested :(
> solid BFN
> 
> I am having mild period cramps too which I normally only get a day before AF which is strange but probably means its all getting ready for AF's arrival.

That's not to say Venus13,you are still way early.How long is your LP usually?AF got me this morning,with lots of cramping and light pink spotting from Tuesday already.I just want AF to get done so I can move onto the next cycle.

Keep me updated,I think you are still in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> That's not to say Venus13,you are still way early.How long is your LP usually?AF got me this morning,with lots of cramping and light pink spotting from Tuesday already.I just want AF to get done so I can move onto the next cycle.
> 
> Keep me updated,I think you are still in with a chance :hugs:

My Luteal Phase is generally 14 days so expect AF this Sunday. You are right though, only out when AF arrives. I agree with you, just want it to start now so can get on the new cycle.

Sorry to hear your AF arrived :( keep motivated its a brand new cycle!


----------



## mara16jade

Nope, I'm out. AF started 3 days ago. Booo!!
On to cycle 2. :thumbup:


----------



## AniMo2202

Mara16Jade,my AF started with pink spotting for the last 2 days,very lightly.But this morning she's here in full swing,so here's hoping November brings us better luck ;)


----------



## Venus13

AniMo2202 said:


> Mara16Jade,my AF started with pink spotting for the last 2 days,very lightly.But this morning she's here in full swing,so here's hoping November brings us better luck ;)

Here's to a new cycle! lots of baby dust!


----------



## justagirl2

I ended up getting my bfp! baby dust to you all ladies.


----------



## MilitaryBump

justagirl2 said:


> I ended up getting my bfp! baby dust to you all ladies.

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Venus13

justagirl2 said:


> I ended up getting my bfp! baby dust to you all ladies.

Yay!!!! How wonderful, so happy for you! Wishing you all the best for next 9 months.


----------



## wannabemamaz

justagirl2 said:


> I ended up getting my bfp! baby dust to you all ladies.

Can you list your symptoms for us?! Congrats girl!!!!!!


----------

